# What Are Hammer Bombs?



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm impressed with Bill Newton's Hammer Bombs. These weighted resin balls reminds me of the days drilling golf balls for screwing-in I-Bolts so we could cast our spinning whipping rigs. Bill's analogy covers all the benefits of using Hammer Bombs. I like using them for casting lures/grubs over shallow reefs to propelling light rigs past breakers to hopping sand channels. Using lead egg weights would sink to fast & you'd be forced to increase the retrieval speed to keep it off the reef. Means not many fish can chase the lures down.

Currently the resin balls range from 3/4 - 21/2 ounces. You have the original weighted balls to the glowing & flashing ones. Now there's the "Unleaded" version with no internal lead. As a fellow entrepreneur i'm happy to buy locally made products from the USA. I've tried most of the weights, colors & styles except the Unleaded (which i got today from Bill). I'm not putting down egg floats or lead eggs. Different areas call for different techniques. Now with Hammer Bombs i can tackle most areas from rocky, reefy, sand, muddy, deep or shallow. And i'm buying American made (nothing wrong with other countries, being an American i try to support our economy is all).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU3LOyqRXhk


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I'm confused,You you selling them ?? This is the " Marketplace "


----------



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

I did a video on the Hammer Bombs, a very unique product. But the video is for introducing not only it's conception but has info for ordering these products in the description so thought this is the best place to put it. I myself have been using it for a year now and own over 10pcs. The Flash Bombs work well at night. Much better then the resin covered wooden balls or the i-bolt in a golfball.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I do like the idea and for fishing on the Islands with all the reef and lava, But if your not selling them as your own that's not allowed per the rules for the Marketplace.

Rule #3 to Sellers,


----------

